# Hot Tubs



## bigpoppie (Aug 24, 2019)

Anyone well versed in which are better? Looking at Hot Springs, Caldera, and Jacuzzi.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 24, 2019)

A friend of mine has a business delivering hot tubs.  He says Marquis is the only way to go.  He also repairs hot tubs, service calls etc.  Says he never has to work on marquis.  Solid tubs that are tough.


----------



## bigpoppie (Aug 25, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> A friend of mine has a business delivering hot tubs.  He says Marquis is the only way to go.  He also repairs hot tubs, service calls etc.  Says he never has to work on marquis.  Solid tubs that are tough.



Exactly what I'm looking for - thank you. Does he deal with the three I listed? They are local to me.


----------



## somedeafguy (Aug 25, 2019)

Strawberry Park hot spring located in Steamboat springs Co is worth making a trip especially in the winter


----------

